# Do you think prostitution should be legal?



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I am wondering why prostitution isn't legal other than that America is predominantly Christian. I think making it legal would be a great thing. It would be regulated so:

- Wouldn't have to worry about stds
-The government could tax it
- It doesn't hurt anyone
- Prostitutes wouldn't get abused
- It would be a fun past time
- Elliot Rodgers wouldn't of gone crazy
-More jobs for talentless people

I can't think of a single reason it would be bad.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Better question is do you think it should be legal for hospitals to prostitute coma patients to fund their stay?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

ER's dad offered him a vegas prostitute and he turned it down. He had more of a property mentality when it came to women. But I'm not trying to derail the thread.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Waifu said:


> Better question is do you think it should be legal for hospitals to prostitute coma patients to fund their stay?


No.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Imbored21 said:


> No.


Why not?


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Imbored21 said:


> I can't think of a single reason it would be bad.


It would hurt the feelings of religious people. They'd prefer pedo priests :b


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

How would women use the potential of sex to get pathetic, frustrated orbiters to do things for them when the aforementioned could just go get some clean, legal sex for a fee with no bull**** involved? Can't be having that.

And the good book says it's bad. Now excuse me, I've got to go stone some rape victims and non-believers.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Banning prostitution is a way for the state to control women's bodies and undermine women's freedom. Its like those campaigns against contraception, or laws requiring women to get a trans-vaginal ultrasound before getting an abortion. Its an anti-feminist law that keeps women in their place.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Really?...okaaaay then.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh another good question. Should teen prostitutes be discounted because they're not fully developed and worth less or should they be more expensive because they fill a fetish?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

extremly said:


> While I don't understand the pre-pubecent fetish, or the slight trolling/sarcastic tone, generally younger means more worth in the sexual market place :yes.


Who says I'm being sarcastic? It's just another job and you can get a working permit to work part time hours at 14 in the USA so why wouldn't that apply to this job?


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

extremly said:


> Oh you weren't? Soz, maybe you naturally come off like that and you can't help it. Kinda like this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're talking about changing laws here though. Legalize it all prostitution and bestiality and drugs and necrophilia and sex in public and get rid of the age of consent for sex and the age for drug and alcohol use.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Waifu said:


> We're talking about changing laws here though. Legalize it all prostitution and bestiality and drugs and necrophilia and sex in public and get rid of the age of consent for sex and the age for drug and alcohol use.


One issue at the time. It took a civil war were thousands of thousands of men died for a moral call on slavery to be successfully made. We are talking about prostitution here.


----------



## Waifu (Jul 21, 2014)

extremly said:


> One issue at the time. It took a civil war were thousands of thousands of men died for a moral call on slavery to be successfully made. We are talking about prostitution here.


If one issue at a time then forget about prostitution. I care a lot more about bestiality. Prostitution is stupid anyway. Whatever weirdos would want to have sex without love don't matter to me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It should be legal and regulated as it is here in Aus. Brothels help keep it somewhat safer for the girls and the customers. You will never put a stop to prostitution, so it should be made as safe as possible.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Waifu said:


> Whatever weirdos would want to have sex without love don't matter to me.












Oh man lol.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Waifu said:


> We're talking about changing laws here though. Legalize it all prostitution and bestiality and drugs and necrophilia and sex in public and get rid of the age of consent for sex and the age for drug and alcohol use.


Nice to see some progressive thought around here. Prostitution is already legal in a lot of countries where those other things aren't. The people in those countries will be more open to bestiality, necrophilia etc., so I reckon you should start by sending letters to their governments about these issues instead of posting on SAS where no-one seems to get you. Once those countries change, the US will be more likely to follow. On a smaller scale, you can make a difference in your community by practicing those things in public. You will be a symbol of hope and a powerful role model for nudists who secretly dream of running their own market stall where they sell cocaine to ten-year-olds and pimp out their dead pet chinchillas.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

extremly said:


> Oh man lol.


Lmao!


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Waifu said:


> If one issue at a time then forget about prostitution. I care a lot more about bestiality. Prostitution is stupid anyway. Whatever weirdos would want to have sex without love don't matter to me.


Hey "Waifu", what is your opinion on guys using "financial coercion" to have sex with prostitutes?


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

Get paid for having sex? That's my dream job haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Imbored21 said:


> I am wondering why prostitution isn't legal other than that America is predominantly Christian. I think making it legal would be a great thing. It would be regulated so:
> 
> - Wouldn't have to worry about stds
> -The government could tax it
> ...



Prostitutes can lie and condoms aren't 100% safe. 
The Government taxes other things - they can take fines for illegal prostitution. 
It hurts one's spirit - they are forever tied to the people they have sex with, whether they like it or not. Sexually, you are who you have slept with. 
Prostitutes ARE abused....by their PIMPS and JOHNS....and likely as children. 
That kind of fun is NOT worth losing your life or your innocence. 
Elliot Rodger should have sought help to be a better person, not one shaped by a society that thinks notches on the bedpost are worth their weight in gold. 
There are more constructive ways to find a talent. :roll


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Yes. The state has no business regulating the sexuality between consenting adults.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No it shouldn't. There are various studies that legalizing prostitution only increases human trafficking and child sexual exploitation as well as exploiting women who have had traumatic childhoods or come from poverty. I know Johns don't care whether they may be raping a woman, which is why I wish there would be more awareness of the human trafficking epidemic.
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebat...lizing-prostitution-leads-to-more-trafficking


> As a teenager, I worked in Germany's legal sex industry. I was, like many girls in the club, underage; most of us were immigrants, nearly all of us had histories of trauma and abuse prior to our entry into commercial sex. Several of us had pimps despite working in a legal establishment; all of us used copious amounts of drugs and alcohol to get through each night.
> 
> Amsterdam, long touted as the model, recently started recognizing rates of trafficking into the country have increased and is beginning to address the enormous hub of trafficking and exploitation that it's created.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

It is such a venereal profession that back in the day even the clergy turned a blind eye for the sake of reigning in the spirit of man.

Now we know women can make choices of their own too. The only logical conclusion is yes.


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes. 

I'm in favor of it being legal on all sides, but I feel very strongly that the prostitutes should never be prosecuted regardless of what we do about johns. 

I get genuinely angry when I read an article where someone talks about arresting prostitutes like it's doing them a favor because they're "getting them off the streets". When you convict someone they have a criminal record to explain to potential employers. Until recently in Louisiana they were putting prostitutes on their sex offender list. It is incredibly messed up to decry prostitution because of exploitation and then proceed to damage their ability to find other means of income.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Should it be legal? Yes. Would it fix anything if it was "legalized"? No. It would just make things worse.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Too many health issues regarding prostitution so I say no.

I don't see anything wrong with legalized prostitution other than diseases.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Abso****inglutely not.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes, of course. I like how we have ****ing adverts on TV encouraging people to join the army and train to kill people and yet paying for sex is regarded as dirty and immoral. Preposterous, retarded world.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

It should be legal, but of course with work place standards or w.e it's called, like getting weekly/monthly std tests and practicing safe sex. 

Let's be honest: some people need jobs like that. Not everyone is cut out to go to college, work a skilled trade, or work a 9-5. Some people are ONLY good at having sex, stripping, and whatever else is deemed "unacceptable" in society.

I support getting your f**k on AND getting paid for it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I do. Gals in a health regulated brothel with decent protection over gals on the street or out of strip clubs makes way more sense to me. It's not something I read a lot into though so all the stats & counter arguments don't mean much to me. This is just my general thought on the question


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

LolaViola said:


> Abso****inglutely not.


Why not?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you think rape cases would decrease if prostitution was legal? There is forced prostitution going on so it needs to be illegal in that case and I'm sure for other reasons as well. You're better off being a stripper.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Shari said:


> Get paid for having sex? That's my dream job haha.


 Not when the other person is very unattractive I'd imagine


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

The amount of ignorance on here is unbelievable.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

*Yes, it must be legalised and regulated*



millenniumman75 said:


> Prostitutes can lie and condoms aren't 100% safe.
> The Government taxes other things - they can take fines for illegal prostitution.
> It hurts one's spirit - they are forever tied to the people they have sex with, whether they like it or not. Sexually, you are who you have slept with.
> Prostitutes ARE abused....by their PIMPS and JOHNS....and likely as children.
> ...


1. Regulation would mean STD testing, as ALL sexually-active adults should undergo regularly anyway.
2. Government can tax if they want, a reasonable rate
3. I'm not sure if bumping uglies with people hurt my 'spirit'. In general, I'm more than my genitalia, and if that's not the same for you I am sorry.
4. You won't have pimps if prostitution is legalized and abusive johns can be identified and caught under regulation of prostitution. 
5. I don't think people lose their innocence or life from ****ing. ****ing produces life, more like.
6. Rodger might not have killed those women if he had someone help him sexually.
7. I'd say with the rampant sexual energy a person feels, reducing sexual frustration would be a progress of mankind from the increased focus and efficiency.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if it was cheap it wouldnt hurt anybody.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

Morpheus said:


> Banning prostitution is a way for the state to control women's bodies and undermine women's freedom. Its like those campaigns against contraception, or laws requiring women to get a trans-vaginal ultrasound before getting an abortion. Its an anti-feminist law that keeps women in their place.


And because it's hard for them to rob people, or in a more _official_ terminology, to collect taxes.

Part of why certain substances are illegal(illegal drugs) is because it's harder for them to rob people of their wealth.

In both of these instances people can trade in cash, precious metals, crypto currencies, or any other currency, and the State will have a hard time taking their cut.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

LolaViola said:


> Because I'm strongly against prostitution. It directly opposes my values. From a moral, psychological, and spiritual standpoint, it's just something I'm never going be cool with, whether the government supports it or not.


Do you think is moral to initiate violence against two consenting individuals engaging in a prostitution transaction?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bloat said:


> 1. Regulation would mean STD testing, as ALL sexually-active adults should undergo regularly anyway.
> 2. Government can tax if they want, a reasonable rate
> 3. I'm not sure if bumping uglies with people hurt my 'spirit'. In general, I'm more than my genitalia, and if that's not the same for you I am sorry.
> 4. You won't have pimps if prostitution is legalized and abusive johns can be identified and caught under regulation of prostitution.
> ...


What regulation - people will go underground.
It's easy to get all caught up in getting the next conquest to know that a part of self was wasted.
There will still be pimps and human trafficking.
People lose innocence - a notch in the bedpost becomes two because of lack of self-worth.
Rodger needed psychiatric help. Period.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

LolaViola said:


> Because I'm strongly against prostitution. It directly opposes my values. From a moral, psychological, and spiritual standpoint, it's just something I'm never going be cool with, whether the government supports it or not.


 Then don't do it.


----------



## Shameful (Sep 5, 2014)

It's disturbing that there are people who think this is ok.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Shameful said:


> It's disturbing that there are people who think this is ok.


Why it's not like the women are being raped or anything. It's a 100% business transaction.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I cannot understand why prostitution is illegal in some places. If a person is an adult, they are old enough to decide if they want to sell themselves for sex. Yes you have the problem of (mostly) women who get taken advantage of by pimps, and I know in my country a lot of illegal immigrants or foreign students from Asian countries are taken advantage of by unscrupulous brothel owners, but I think if you have decent safeguards against that, authorities who conduct checks on these establishments, prostitution is not a problem imo. It has existed, always will, and provides a service people want, so why make it illegal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Shameful said:


> It's disturbing that there are people who think this is ok.


 Are you sure you weren't already disturbed?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Shameful said:


> It's disturbing that there are people who think this is ok.


It's a case of a lesser of tea evils. Prostitution will exist as long as humans walk the earth. Would you prefer they continue to walk the streets or do it within a regulated building? Those are the two options.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Some men need prostitutes or would never lose their virginity or get sex unless they raped, I don't understand why women especially would be against it! I can't bring myself to find one to pay though and I certainly wouldn't rape [because I'm nice]. So I guess I'll keep trying in vain to get a relationship or hook ups lol.


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

i thought prostitution was legal, advertising in public is not... maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

I voted no, just 'cause. I happen to have morals and have the gut instinct that it isn't right, and I don't get how people just have sex with any random person. Like, don't you at least have to get to know them?You don't know their backstory or anything else for that matter. Some people might not have any issues with this, but I would rather die than screw a stranger. Just speaking the truth. :blah


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

AceP said:


> Some men need prostitutes or would never lose their virginity or get sex unless they raped, I don't understand why women especially would be against it! I can't bring myself to find one to pay though and I certainly wouldn't rape [because I'm nice]. So I guess I'll keep trying in vain to get a relationship or hook ups lol.


I also don't understand why so many women are against prostitution. But then again, most of those are feminists, so I probably shouldn't take them too seriously.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> I also don't understand why so many women are against prostitution. *But then again, most of those are feminists, so I probably shouldn't take them too seriously.*


Can of worms well and truly opened with this comment :b


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

So guys. Explain to me how "morals" is a real argument? What do you mean by "morals" anyways? What does sex have to do with "morality?" It doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> So guys. Explain to me how "morals" is a real argument? What do you mean by "morals" anyways? What does sex have to do with "morality?" It doesn't hurt anyone.


I have no idea my friend. I have no idea.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Dorey23 said:


> i thought prostitution was legal, advertising in public is not... maybe I'm wrong?


I depends on where you live. Different countries have different laws. And if you live in a country with a federal system, different states/provinces can have different laws, too.



Donkeybutt said:


> I voted no, just 'cause. I happen to have morals and have the gut instinct that it isn't right, and I don't get how people just have sex with any random person. Like, don't you at least have to get to know them?You don't know their backstory or anything else for that matter. Some people might not have any issues with this, but I would rather die than screw a stranger. Just speaking the truth. :blah


So you want to outlaw all casual sex? You want to have the police put people in prison if they choose to have sex with each other even though they know little about each other? Making prostitution legal doesn't mean you have to engage in prostitution yourself, it just means people who want to have the option of doing so.


----------



## Dorey23 (Sep 23, 2014)

Morpheus said:


> I depends on where you live. Different countries have different laws. And if you live in a country with a federal system, different states/provinces can have different laws, too.
> 
> So you want to outlaw all casual sex? You want to have the police put people in prison if they choose to have sex with each other even though they know little about each other? Making prostitution legal doesn't mean you have to engage in prostitution yourself, it just means people who want to have the option of doing so.


Im from the UK...i heard that different states can have different laws in America.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Morpheus said:


> I depends on where you live. Different countries have different laws. And if you live in a country with a federal system, different states/provinces can have different laws, too.
> 
> So you want to outlaw all casual sex? *You want to have the police put people in prison if they choose to have sex with each other even though they know little about each other? * Making prostitution legal doesn't mean you have to engage in prostitution yourself, it just means people who want to have the option of doing so.


If you reread my post, you'll see that I never said anything about punishing people for casual sex. I simply said that it is my personal opinion on the topic, I think it's immoral, and that I will never be okay with it. :roll


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

If prostitution were legalized, there would be approximately 73.5% less virginity posts on SAS. Seriously, they are kind of depressing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

If prostitution were legalized, we could lobby to have losing your virginity be declared a human right. And therefore, nobody would have the right to be a virgin so you'd be required to do it by a certain time or be "taxed" for failure to comply.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

It's already legal where I live, and yes I think it should stay legal. I haven't used a prostitute and have no desire to. I doubt I ever will.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I wonder how prostitutes handle really bizarre requests. Like what if someone wants to just sniff their butt for a couple of hours?


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Set up brothels with cameras, security, and mandatory STD screenings for prostitutes and most of these problems would be solved.

Obviously condoms aren't 100% with stopping STDs. However, the guys visiting prostitutes would probably try to find sex through one nights stands where prostitution is illegal, and the probability of getting a STD is higher when you're sleeping with some bar-girl who's never been checked in comparison to a prostitute who always wears a condom and is forced to have routine STD checks.



millenniumman75 said:


> That kind of fun is NOT worth losing your life or your innocence.


I feel like this is your main problem with prostitution, but it's really none of your business. Your morality doesn't apply to everyone and not everyone cares about maintaining sexual "innocence". If you don't like prostitution, then don't involve yourself in it and leave others alone to decide upon their own choices.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Donkeybutt said:


> If you reread my post, you'll see that I never said anything about punishing people for casual sex. I simply said that it is my personal opinion on the topic, I think it's immoral, and that I will never be okay with it. :roll


In your original post, you said that prostitution should remain illegal. Your entire reasoning for why it should be illegal is just because you think that having sex without wuvvv is icky and you don't like it. If your opinions upon whether something should be legal is based upon whether _you_ think that it's moral, then we might as well go ahead and outlaw all forms of sex that don't include wuvv.

Personally, I wouldn't involve myself in prostitution and I'm not a fan of casual sex. That being said, I also believe that my personal standards for how I live my life shouldn't determine what is and isn't legal for others to do with theirs. I'm in favor of legalizing prostitution because I believe that consenting adults should be allowed to choose their own paths even if it's not something that I'd do.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Raeden said:


> Set up brothels with cameras, security, and mandatory STD screenings for prostitutes and most of these problems would be solved.
> 
> Obviously condoms aren't 100% with stopping STDs. However, the guys visiting prostitutes would probably try to find sex through one nights stands where prostitution is illegal, and the probability of getting a STD is higher when you're sleeping with some bar-girl who's never been checked in comparison to a prostitute who always wears a condom and is forced to have routine STD checks.
> 
> I feel like this is your main problem with prostitution, but it's really none of your business. Your morality doesn't apply to everyone and not everyone cares about maintaining sexual "innocence". If you don't like prostitution, then don't involve yourself in it and leave others alone to decide upon their own choices.


Not if it was a popularly voted outcome.
Stick to the topic, not the person.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Not if it was a popularly voted outcome.


I don't understand what you mean by this.



millenniumman75 said:


> Stick to the topic, not the person.


I never stopped talking about prostitutes in my response.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I think it's impossible to have victimless prostitution, but there are differing degrees of victimhood. I think most men only recognize the most terrible kind, i.e. being a slave to a pimp or human trafficker who will kill them if they leave "the business". There are lesser levels that are still victimizing, like running away from an abusive family and feeling prostitution is the only way to survive. I think that even in the rare case where a prostitute says they do it because they like the money and the feeling of being desirable, there is victimhood in the sense that the woman loses control of her body to a man dictating his will, the feeling that she is only valued for her body and not her personality and achievements, and the difficulty of starting a new career after she gets too old or gets pregnant or an STD.

That said, if there was an ideal situation that could eliminate the at least the worst and moderate kinds of victimization, I could support legalized prostitution. I just can't figure out how we can do that though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

vicente said:


> I think it's impossible to have victimless prostitution, but there are differing degrees of victimhood. I think most men only recognize the most terrible kind, i.e. being a slave to a pimp or human trafficker who will kill them if they leave "the business". There are lesser levels that are still victimizing, like running away from an abusive family and feeling prostitution is the only way to survive. I think that even in the rare case where a prostitute says they do it because they like the money and the feeling of being desirable, there is victimhood in the sense that the woman loses control of her body to a man dictating his will, the feeling that she is only valued for her body and not her personality and achievements, and the difficulty of starting a new career after she gets too old or gets pregnant or an STD.


 You're really stretching the limits while reaching for excuses for taking free choice away from other people. Pretty creative. But transparent.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

By "free choice", are you referring to the prostitutes' choices or those of the people paying for them?


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Imbored21 said:


> I am wondering why prostitution isn't legal other than that America is predominantly Christian. I think making it legal would be a great thing. It would be regulated so:
> 
> - Wouldn't have to worry about stds
> -The government could tax it
> ...


Totally agree.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

In the words of George Carlin: If sex is legal and money is legal, why isn't prostitution legal?


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> In the words of George Carlin: If sex is legal and money is legal, why isn't prostitution legal?


 That's like asking: If drinking is legal and drunk driving is illegal why aren't cars illegal?

We could be a perfectly happy and safe permanently drunk society without any kind of motorized transportation. Well, our livers wouldn't live up to their names for very long (we'd have to rename them "dyers") but you get my point.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> That's like asking: If drinking is legal and drunk driving is illegal why aren't cars illegal?
> 
> We could be a perfectly happy and safe permanently drunk society without any kind of motorized transportation. Well, our livers wouldn't live up to their names for very long (we'd have to rename them "dyers") but you get my point.


You're comparing apples to oranges here.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges here.


 Well, I was actually trying to compare grapefruits to cocoanuts.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Bert Reynolds said:


> You're comparing apples to oranges here.


Oranges are much better than apples.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

scooby said:


> Oranges are much better than apples.


 I agree. But apple pie is divine.


----------



## DNightingale (Oct 12, 2014)

I think that the only activities that should be banned are those that are inherently damaging to all parties involved and/or society and that in no reasonable case could be performed in a consensual, non harmful way.

Placing prostitution into that category is a subvert way of saying that women, all adult women, are basically morons incapable of making rational decisions about their own lives and dealing with the possible consequences of those.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

scooby said:


> Oranges are much better than apples.





WillYouStopDave said:


> I agree. But apple pie is divine.


You guys are bananas.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bert Reynolds said:


> You guys are bananas.


Eat me.


----------



## Bloat (Jan 24, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> What regulation - people will go underground.
> It's easy to get all caught up in getting the next conquest to know that a part of self was wasted.
> There will still be pimps and human trafficking.
> People lose innocence - a notch in the bedpost becomes two because of lack of self-worth.
> Rodger needed psychiatric help. Period.


Not that I know in developed societies. The opposite is true. Less illicit and dangerous sex-related abuse
If you think having sex is losing part of yourself then that's you. I don't.
Reduced. Reduced business.
Innocence? You don't lose innocence from a consensual *****. You lose innocence from being born as a produce of a *****.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't need the government making laws about what kind of sex I can have. If I wanna pay some dude to act like he likes me I should be able to. I'd probably be willing to pay extra if the foreskin is included. That's hard to come by in these parts, like girls that aren't obese.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

Legalizing it is not going to get rid of the abuse and trafficking. More likely it'll just drive that kind of thing deeper underground- you will still get illegally-run brothels cropping up alongside legal, gov't regulated ones. And what's more they are able to scrimp on cost and offer more competitive rates since they don't have to abide by regulations unlike their legal counterparts. Which would in turn put legal brothels out of business. Look at countries like Australia where prostitution has been legalized, that's essentially what's happening there.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You're never going to get rid of the world's oldest profession, so the only thing to do is to legalize it and make it safer.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Prostitutes can lie and condoms aren't 100% safe.
> The Government taxes other things - they can take fines for illegal prostitution.
> It hurts one's spirit - they are forever tied to the people they have sex with, whether they like it or not. Sexually, you are who you have slept with.
> Prostitutes ARE abused....by their PIMPS and JOHNS....and likely as children.
> ...


Prostitution, when legal, can be run like any other legitimate business, John. Doesn't Nevada demonstrate that quite clearly enough for you?

They use condoms for safety. The prostitutes are not abused by their boss. Nobody under-age is employed in a Nevada brothel. Nevada brothels have security (i.e. large men to toss trouble makers out on the street). Presumably, they they also have metal detectors to keep clients from bringing in weapons.

They pay taxes just like any other business.


----------



## BehindClosedDoors (Oct 16, 2014)

I saw a documentary years ago about Nevada brothels that I came across while flipping channels and it looked very safe for the women compared to the streets-that's for sure! There were mandatory health checks and STD testing, mandatory use of condoms. They were policed and the facility inspected, the women were in a safe environment with no threat of violence from johns because there was help outside the door. I can't even remotely understand the amount of danger street walkers are in nightly. It has to be so great at all times. Because I know it's never going to end (it is the oldest profession) I would rather see those girls that live that life in a safe secure environment. I don't feel threatened by those who choose to do this, and I don't look down on the men who choose to see prostitutes. If they can't get sex any other way and the woman is consenting...why not? It's better than potential rapes of other women.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I wonder how prostitutes handle really bizarre requests. Like what if someone wants to just sniff their butt for a couple of hours?


Sounds like a good day of work to me, "wow he's paying me this much just to sniff my butt for a couple hours, this is great"


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Raeden said:


> In your original post, you said that prostitution should remain illegal. Your entire reasoning for why it should be illegal is just because you think that having sex without wuvvv is icky and you don't like it. If your opinions upon whether something should be legal is based upon whether _you_ think that it's moral, then we might as well go ahead and outlaw all forms of sex that don't include wuvv.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't involve myself in prostitution and I'm not a fan of casual sex. That being said, I also believe that my personal standards for how I live my life shouldn't determine what is and isn't legal for others to do with theirs. I'm in favor of legalizing prostitution because I believe that consenting adults should be allowed to choose their own paths even if it's not something that I'd do.


So? I was stating my _opinion_. What, we're no longer allowed to post our own opinion? I never said people need to be penalized for prostitution or casual sex, which is what that other person seemed to imply. I simply typed what I think about the topic and my personal view on it. I never tried to force my opinion down anyone's esophagus, so I'm not sure why everyone thinks I'm trying to get them to follow my beliefs.


----------



## Dannytostreet (Aug 3, 2014)

What acts two consenting adults engage in should not be the governments' business. So yes.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dannytostreet said:


> What acts two consenting adults engage in should not be the governments' business. So yes.


 Wishful thinking.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

DNightingale said:


> I think that the only activities that should be banned are those that are inherently damaging to all parties involved and/or society and that in no reasonable case could be performed in a consensual, non harmful way.
> 
> Placing prostitution into that category is a subvert way of saying that women, all adult women, are basically morons incapable of making rational decisions about their own lives and dealing with the possible consequences of those.


This.


----------



## Dannytostreet (Aug 3, 2014)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Wishful thinking.


Hence the "should" not "is". I realize that many people and by extension governments have the opinion that because they think something is "gross" or "unnatural" they should be able to ban or heavily restrict it. I've never understood people like that. I'm a live and let live type of person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Dannytostreet said:


> Hence the "should" not "is". I realize that many people and by extension governments have the opinion that because they think something is "gross" or "unnatural" they should be able to ban or heavily restrict it. I've never understood people like that. I'm a live and let live type of person.


 I just meant to say get used to it. Even if they were to legalize prostitution they would still not stay out of it.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Donkeybutt said:


> I never said people need to be penalized for prostitution or casual sex, which is what that other person seemed to imply.


You're missing the point.

1. You stated that prostitution should be illegal for this stated reason:


Donkeybutt said:


> I voted no, just 'cause. I happen to have morals and have the gut instinct that it isn't right


2. Therefore, it has been established that you believe that legality should be determined by "morals" and "gut instinct"

3. It has also been established that you're against screwing strangers because:


Donkeybutt said:


> I don't get how people just have sex with any random person. Like, don't you at least have to get to know them?You don't know their backstory or anything else for that matter.


4. By your own statements, we have established that you believe that legality should be determined by _your_ feelings of morality. Furthermore, we also know that you find one night stands to be immoral and that they go against your "gut instinct". Therefore, by your own criteria for legality (whether you find something morally sound or not), sex with strangers should be illegal.

----



Donkeybutt said:


> I never said people need to be penalized for prostitution or casual sex, which is what that other person seemed to imply.


You never explicitly said that one should be penalized for casual sex. However, by arguing that prostitution should remain illegal, you *are* saying that people should be penalized for prostitution. What happens when you break laws? You go to jail or face steep fines.



Donkeybutt said:


> I simply typed what I think about the topic and my personal view on it.


And I'm just typing my opinions about your opinion. If you didn't want to have a discussion, then you should have made a blog post instead.



Donkeybutt said:


> I never tried to force my opinion down anyone's esophagus, so I'm not sure why everyone thinks I'm trying to get them to follow my beliefs.


Let's say that there was a public vote in your area about whether or not to legalize prostitution. From what you've written on this forum, you'd vote against it and potentially lead to it remaining illegal.

"I'm not pushing my views down your throat! I'm just saying that you should be a criminal if you don't posses the same moral standard as myself!" :um


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> You're never going to get rid of the world's oldest profession, so the only thing to do is to legalize it and make it safer.


Tis the reality and the truth :yes in every country theres the seedy underbelly only this summer an illegal brothel was busted in a city not far from me run by a transsexual man


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> You're never going to get rid of the world's oldest profession, so the only thing to do is to legalize it *and make it safer.*


 Don't you mean make it pointless? If they legalize it, they will make condom use mandatory. They could leave that decision up to the people but that's not how government works. They can't get involved in something without completely taking over and taking all choice out of the equation.

This is what the euphemism "make it safe" means to big government. You might as well be having sex with a blowup doll. Which is easy enough to do in your own bed without complicating matters by giving the doll an attitude and a personality.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

Raeden said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> 1. You stated that prostitution should be illegal for this stated reason:
> 
> ...


:roll You know what? I'm just going to leave it at that because I really don't feel like defending my beliefs at this point in time. I said my opinion on the matter, said why I feel that way, and that's all. I guess I shouldn't post on any thread ever again in fear of getting into a pointless "discussion" that I never intended on starting in the first place.


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Another matter that might come out of legalization is that do the prostitutes have the right to turn down someone they don't want to do business with. With legalization, are they bound by their employer to engage in sex or lose their job?


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

In Nevada's brothels they are normally allowed to turn down sex with you if they don't want to do business with you. They are normally paid half of what the client pays, so they are missing out on business if they do that, but its not usually an automatic dismissal. This is also the case for independent escorts (who do not have a boss to fire them) everywhere in the world and for the women (and men) who work in the windows in Amsterdam red light districts.


----------



## Cylon (Mar 15, 2013)

I voted yes.


----------

